# [Video] How to solve a pyraminx



## Thieflordz5 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

1. You spelled pyraminx wrong

2. 




3. This should be in the How Tos section


----------



## Garmon (May 2, 2009)

Please read prior to posting:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2009)

I love the spelling - makes it sound like a pirate's puzzle.


----------

